# Need quick answer... any difference with LWR and LW2?  Lawrence Welk...



## thickey (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## thickey (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the Lawrence Welk Villas in Escondido, CA.
Anyone have an answer to this?  I need to update my exchange request...  Thanks for any help Tuggers!


----------



## wwomant (Jul 17, 2009)

We stayed in "Villas on the Green at Welk Resort" in June and loved it.  I didn't go inside LWRV 1 or 2, but from the outside they both looked about the same seemed about the same as far as location and such.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not sure and we own there. The older units are Lawrence Welk Villas and are large 2 bedroom units. The Villas on the Green are lock-offs and one is larger than the other. Perhaps that is the difference, the large one bedroom versus the small one bedroom. Maybe call Welk and ask directly.
Liz


----------



## thickey (Jul 18, 2009)

*I finnaly just called Lawrence Welk*

I spoke to a nice lady on the phone who was very knowledgable.  She said that there is no difference between LWR and LW2, there is only one basic Lawrence Welk Resort Villas property.  She said that it is internal to II, similar to what one reply mentioned about Marriott's Grand Vista.  I went ahead and added LW2 to my request for LWR.  On a side note, the lady at LW said that we would hav access to the amenities at all of the properties, and that The newest property is LW Mountain Villas.  They are upscale with granite countertops,etc.  They are both 1BR and 2BR.  Not much mention of them here in TUG.


----------



## BevL (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope you get your exchange.  Our stay at the LW (older part) has been one of our favourite exchanges.  Really great layout, lots of room, nice amenities.  We were there in late August and had one of the smaller pools almost to ourselves every day.

Definitely on our return list at some point.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 18, 2009)

LWR & 2 are the older villas, according to the II book, and they are our favorites, even though we just got back from the Mountain Villas.  I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## mjkaplan (Jul 18, 2009)

From what I have been able to decipher, the newer listing in II for LW2 appear to be units bought back by the resort and used as sales in the new points program.  They would be the weeks that back up the lower points purchases for those that want to buy less points at a lower price.  Therefore, not enough points to stay every year or every other year in one of the newer villas.  Other than that, both are units in the older villas.  

There are now 2 II codes for the Villas on the Green also as they were originally sold as weeks, and later as points.

Mike


----------



## LLW (Jul 18, 2009)

thickey said:


> I spoke to a nice lady on the phone who was very knowledgable.  *She said that there is no difference between LWR and LW2, there is only one basic Lawrence Welk Resort Villas property. * She said that it is internal to II, similar to what one reply mentioned about Marriott's Grand Vista.  I went ahead and added LW2 to my request for LWR.  On a side note, the lady at LW said that we would hav access to the amenities at all of the properties, and that The newest property is LW Mountain Villas.  They are upscale with granite countertops,etc.  They are both 1BR and 2BR.  Not much mention of them here in TUG.




With some smaller size Worldmarks, I often see 2BRs at LW2, and 1BRs at LWR. That made me believe that either LWR requires more trade power, or LWR has very few 2BRs, or LW2 is the code for the section that 2BRs are in. I have never been there, so I don't know.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 19, 2009)

All of the original villas are 2 BR.


----------



## wwomant (Jul 19, 2009)

LLW said:


> With some smaller size Worldmarks, I often see 2BRs at LW2, and 1BRs at LWR. That made me believe that either LWR requires more trade power, or LWR has very few 2BRs, or LW2 is the code for the section that 2BRs are in. I have never been there, so I don't know.





Jaybee said:


> All of the original villas are 2 BR.



LLW, Villas on the Green are all 2 bedroom lockoffs, so they normally show up in II as 1 beds.  You were probably seeing those: VLW & VL2.


----------

